# Chester at home



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally taking some time away from my gorgeous boy to post some pictures! He's amazing, dry from day one, calm and not scared of anyone or anything. He even fell asleep on the vet! I really couldn't have asked for a better puppy and i'm so happy he's home.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What a gorgeous little boy! I love his colourings


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute!  He looks like he'll be a heart breaker when he gets older!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy his colouring is beautiful x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Who could resist that gorgous little face, bless him!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

He is so lovely - great boyfriend for Treacle x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome Home Chester xxx

Lovely photos


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Chester sure is a gorgeous boy!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's going to be a 'head turner' - he's really stunning!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's a beauty, the picture of him looking up is gorgeous, butter would nt melt.... lucky Treacle if he becomes your beau xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg he is stunning!!! His markings are beautiful!! xxx


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

What a handsome chap, you must be very proud of him


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

i like the way he is taking a sneaky peak through 1 eye, bless him.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh bless him he is beautiful! His expression is the same as Charlies when he lies down - the 
I'm keeping an eye on you mum just incase you go anywhere look


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a fab boy, I can only hope that Dudley will be as good to settle.


----------

